# How to use WiFi router to share hostel internet connection



## powerhoney (Dec 14, 2013)

Hey, guys... 
In my hostel, we are provided internet through a LAN connection... They provide us with a cable in our rooms and we use it to connect to the internet by connecting it to our laptops...

What the cable looks like:
*i.imgur.com/jhnHYmD.jpg



The RJ 45 connector in the cable:
*i.imgur.com/wzFAhUg.jpg



Now, I have a TP-LINK TL-WR740N 150Mbps Wireless N Router at home and I would like to know if I can use it to connect to the internet through WiFi???

The ports in the router are:
*i.imgur.com/hDpxjN2.jpg

Now, in our college, we use a proxy server for our LAN connection... In our Laptops, we go to Internet Options>>Connections>>LAN Settings and then type in the IP address and port no.... How can I do this with the WiFi router and is it possible even???


At home, I have a BSNL Broadband connection and hence use the WAN port (The blue one in the image above) to connect the BSNL modem to my router and then connect the WiFi router to my desktop PC...However, since the internet is provided by a LAN connection in my hostel, which port should I insert the cable to???

Hope you can help me solve my dilemma!!!


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 14, 2013)

connect lan wire to WAN port & select connection type as static or dynamic ip depending on how your current college lan settings are(not the internet connection proxy & port no. setting).after configuring this you just have to use the current procedure of connecting to net by entering proxy ip & port no.


----------



## powerhoney (Dec 14, 2013)

whitestar_999 said:


> connect lan wire to WAN port & select connection type as static or dynamic ip depending on how your current college lan settings are(not the internet connection proxy & port no. setting).after configuring this you just have to use the current procedure of connecting to net by entering proxy ip & port no.



Thanks a ton...  
I will have to set connection type as static or dynamic ip in the TP link settings,  right???


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 14, 2013)

yes.if you set your hostel pc lan settings manually then select connection type as static & enter same details else use dynamic if your hostel pc gets ip automatically.


----------



## powerhoney (Dec 14, 2013)

Okay... Thanks a lot!!!


----------

